# You're Just Getting Started in Sheep...What do You Want to Know?



## SheepGirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I am going to be writing some mini-articles for my new little sheep blog/Web site, Obsessed with Ovines (http://obsessedwithovines.blogspot.com).

What kind of "newbie" questions can you think of so I can write mini articles on them?

Thanks!


----------



## sunnyside (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my gosh!  I can think of a million! LOL!  

Fencing, what kind is preferred and best for sheep.  How many per acre...shelter, etc...

Different medicines and what they are used for.  I am so used to calling the vet out for our horses.  When we were told that out vet does not handle sheep, I was in a panic!

The breeds... a list of dairy and meat breads, and dual purpose.

Predators...and how to handle them

First aid (guess this goes under the medicine topic, but early signs of (fill in the blank).

SHEARING!  We cannot find someone to shear for any price where we are.  

I can think of a lot more, but do not want to tie you up reading about how little I know!  I wish there were more "hands on" info like you find on these forums rather than relying on books.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 24, 2011)

Copper toxicity, companion animals/mixed herd,  can I feed my sheep XYZ?,  basic first aid,  hey this sheep I bought/found/was given is pregnant,   I think really you could just scan the hot topics for a month and come up with a HUGE amount of article topics  L.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jul 24, 2011)

Pasturing on your lawn: what kinds of grasses are best, why just lawn grass is bad for sheep, tips.


----------



## secuono (Sep 24, 2011)

There is only one post, have anymore on your blog yet?


----------



## sinze (Jan 15, 2012)

How about plants that are toxic to sheep..ie, shrubs, herbs, trees that might be growing around a sheep pasture.?

Not just vaccinations, but a possible  vac. schedule for ewes, rams and lambs?

Supplies to have PRIOR to lambing.  Colostrum for bummers etc.

Hope that helps!  Good luck!


----------



## EllieMay (Jan 16, 2012)

For a *NEWBIE*:   

     What types of "must have" supplies to keep on hand.

     What vaccinations are necessary and what may be optional under certain circumstances.

     And there's always "pasture management" --- but a SIMPLE guide to pasture management for the newbie (or for a female living alone raising sheep)   

     Day One:  Bringing home the sheep; What to do/What not to do/What to expect.


----------

